# grand mayan riviera maya



## Catira (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi, we are staying at the grand mayan riviera maya this june. Couple of questions?
1. We are renting a car.. how far from cancun airport to resort. 
2. How close is it to playa del carmen?
3. Internet access in rooms, is it ethernet or wifi connection. I am aware of the daily fee.
4. Laundry facilities onsite?
5. Does anyone know if any credit card company doesn't charge the 3% for foreign transactions? I believe I read that at the Grand Mayan everything is charged to a credit card, can this be paid at checkout?

Thinking of adding a second week to our vacation, but need to check how much our airfare will increase since it is already booked and paid for. Just seems, we never have enough time do all the things we want. This year, I want to visit chichen itza pyramids, puerto morelos for snorkeling, new XPLOR park, as well as our favorites isla mujeres, akumal, tulum, xcaret, xelha.

Thanks


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Apr 9, 2010)

Since no one else has jumped in. I will answer what I can for you.
1.Airport to Grand Mayan is about 30 minutes.
2. Grand Mayan to Playa del Carmen is about 30 minutes. The closest town to drive to is Puerto Morelos ~15 minutes
3. Our friend used it when we were there in March, I think is is WIFI but am not sure.
4. Laundry facilities are in each building.
5. All of my credit cards have foreign transaction fees. You can pay in US$ or pesos when you check out if you don't want ot put your charges on a credit card.
Have a great trip!


----------



## sstug (Apr 9, 2010)

Capital One is the only credit card company I have found that does not charge a foreign transaction fee.


----------



## akp (Apr 9, 2010)

*Schwab One Visa*

My Schwab One Visa does not charge a foreign transaction fee.

You get 2% across-the-board rebate deposited monthly into your Schwab One brokerage account.  I love it.  No annual fee, etc.

Anita


----------



## Catira (Apr 9, 2010)

timesharejunkie4 said:


> Since no one else has jumped in. I will answer what I can for you.
> 1.Airport to Grand Mayan is about 30 minutes.
> 2. Grand Mayan to Playa del Carmen is about 30 minutes. The closest town to drive to is Puerto Morelos ~15 minutes
> 3. Our friend used it when we were there in March, I think is is WIFI but am not sure.
> ...



Thanks for answering my questions.  I did call resort directly and confirmed that wifi is available in room. Was also told I could pay any charges on credit card in cash at checkout. Looking forward to our trip!


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 20, 2010)

Was wifi free? If pay, how much? THANKS


----------



## Catira (Jun 20, 2010)

Zac495 said:


> Was wifi free? If pay, how much? THANKS



Hi, daily rate was $170 pesos, or you can pay for the week, I believe it was $950 pesos. If you have any questions please let me know. We had a wonderful vacation.


----------



## sstamm (Jun 21, 2010)

Glad to hear you had a good vacation!

I am debating over whether to rent a car or not.  We will be near Playa del Carmen.  How was your experience?  Did you visit many of the places you mentioned?

We will have 5 people so transportation is definitely an issue. I'd really like to be able to go explore as we please, but I'm wary given all that I've read about driving in Mexico.

Any info you have would be appreciated!


----------



## Catira (Jun 21, 2010)

sstamm said:


> Glad to hear you had a good vacation!
> 
> I am debating over whether to rent a car or not.  We will be near Playa del Carmen.  How was your experience?  Did you visit many of the places you mentioned?
> 
> ...



We have always rented a vehicle when we visit Mexico. Having a car just makes it easier when planning our outings. I was able to find an intermediate car, with all insurance included for 2 weeks for $ 475 total. Playa del Carmen was a 20 minute trip and Cancun about 30-40 mins. We went to Isla mujeres, the new park Xplor, snorkeled at Puerto Morelos, Yak Kul lagoon, Akumal, and found a very nice, calm beach called Playa Maroma 10 mins. from resort. You pay 100 pesos per person to enter, but it was just a few people there. 

We had no problem ever finding a parking space and were not stopped by police. Always kept an eye on the speed limit, and watched out for the speed bumps known as "topes" in spanish.  Happy to answer any questions for you. Wish we  were still at the Grand Mayan enjoying a pina colada


----------



## sstamm (Jun 22, 2010)

Catira said:


> We have always rented a vehicle when we visit Mexico. Having a car just makes it easier when planning our outings. I was able to find an intermediate car, with all insurance included for 2 weeks for $ 475 total. Playa del Carmen was a 20 minute trip and Cancun about 30-40 mins. We went to Isla mujeres, the new park Xplor, snorkeled at Puerto Morelos, Yak Kul lagoon, Akumal, and found a very nice, calm beach called Playa Maroma 10 mins. from resort. You pay 100 pesos per person to enter, but it was just a few people there.
> 
> We had no problem ever finding a parking space and were not stopped by police. Always kept an eye on the speed limit, and watched out for the speed bumps known as "topes" in spanish.  Happy to answer any questions for you. Wish we  were still at the Grand Mayan enjoying a pina colada



Thanks for the info.  Sounds like you did a lot of the things we are interested in. Did you pick up your rental at the airport?  Who did you rent from?

This has been such a difficult decision.  We always rent a car because we like to explore on our own, but after reading of so many bad experiences, I was worried.  We have had cars in Europe, the Virgin Islands, Aruba, etc, so we are used to dealing with different signs, driving on the left, different laws, etc. but the whole police thing has made me hesitant.  It is nice to hear from someone who did not have any problems.


----------



## Catira (Jun 22, 2010)

sstamm said:


> Thanks for the info.  Sounds like you did a lot of the things we are interested in. Did you pick up your rental at the airport?  Who did you rent from?
> 
> This has been such a difficult decision.  We always rent a car because we like to explore on our own, but after reading of so many bad experiences, I was worried.  We have had cars in Europe, the Virgin Islands, Aruba, etc, so we are used to dealing with different signs, driving on the left, different laws, etc. but the whole police thing has made me hesitant.  It is nice to hear from someone who did not have any problems.



I just looked at our rental car receipt, it was $430. I booked through American Express website. The company was PAYLESS.. an employee was waiting for us when we arrived at airport and then took 5-10 min. shuttle to pick up car. Our car had issues with the wipers, and we needed them on 2 occasions when it rained. We travel frequently to Cancun and have only had issues once with the transit police. To be honest, we were let off with a warning. There is a police "checkpoint, coming back from playa del carmen, as you are driving back to resort. They were randomly stopping vehicles, never saw that the only cars stopped were rental cars. Luckily, we were not asked to stop once. But, just in case we always had the rental car agreement with us, driver's license, and copy of passports and vistor's visas.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 23, 2010)

Catira said:


> Hi, daily rate was $170 pesos, or you can pay for the week, I believe it was $950 pesos. If you have any questions please let me know. We had a wonderful vacation.



How much is that in US dollars?


----------



## Catira (Jun 24, 2010)

Zac495 said:


> How much is that in US dollars?



When we were there the resort exchange rate was $12, so $170 pesos divided by $12 is : $14.16 US dollars


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 30, 2010)

Catira said:


> Thanks for answering my questions.  I did call resort directly and confirmed that wifi is available in room. Was also told I could pay any charges on credit card in cash at checkout. Looking forward to our trip!



I called the resort and they said there is NO wifi in the rooms ... ?? They said only in the lobby.


----------



## beach_bumz (Jul 3, 2010)

Great info here. We're spending a week at the GM in August after being at an all inclusive for 10 days. Catira, can you tell me if there are laundry facilities at the Grand Mayan? I really don't want to be schlepping my laundry around Playa  

Thanks!


----------



## Catira (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes there are laundry facilities at both the Grand Mayan and the Mayan Palace. Cost was $80 pesos for a packet of detergent, and two tokens, one for washer and one for dryer. I had my own detergent, and cost was still the same. Not sure how many are at GM, since I ended up washing our clothes when we stayed our 2nd week at the Mayan Palace. At MP there was 4 washers and 4 dryers.


----------



## Catira (Jul 3, 2010)

beach_bumz said:


> Great info here. We're spending a week at the GM in August after being at an all inclusive for 10 days. Catira, can you tell me if there are laundry facilities at the Grand Mayan? I really don't want to be schlepping my laundry around Playa
> 
> Thanks!



If you are staying in the town of Playa del Carmen, there are several laundry places that will wash, and fold your clothing for you. At least you won't have to wait around spend time doing laundry. We noticed this the last night when we were having dinner in Playa.


----------



## beach_bumz (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks! I'll scope out the laundramats in Playa and possibly get it all done before checking in.


----------



## pittle (Jul 4, 2010)

You can have it done at the resort.  The cost was not too high.  If you head to the laundromat area there (over by the MP side - check the map they give you) and there will be someone there that will wash, dry and fold for not much over the price of doing it yourself.


----------



## Catira (Jul 4, 2010)

pittle said:


> You can have it done at the resort.  The cost was not too high.  If you head to the laundromat area there (over by the MP side - check the map they give you) and there will be someone there that will wash, dry and fold for not much over the price of doing it yourself.



Is this only available at the Grand Mayan? When I washed on two occasions at the Mayan Palace, it was a self-service laundromat. No attendant there.


----------



## pittle (Jul 5, 2010)

We have used this service at serveral Mayan Palaces.  Maybe they have stopped having the attendant at the MPMR.  I think the GM & MP both use the same laudromat.


----------



## beach_bumz (Jul 9, 2010)

Where did you send your room request, and how early did you send it? I've read I should request a lower numbered building and I'd prefer a 2nd or 3rd floor room so I'll include that. Anything else that's important to request?


----------



## pittle (Jul 9, 2010)

beach_bumz said:


> Where did you send your room request, and how early did you send it? I've read I should request a lower numbered building and I'd prefer a 2nd or 3rd floor room so I'll include that. Anything else that's important to request?



You do not get to make room requests at the MP or GM resorts.  "You get what you get and don't have a fit" was what my grandson was taught in pre-school.  It applies to MP/GM resorts too.  In Playa, the buildings are only 3 stories high - that is why it is so spread out.  

We own many MP/GM units and have what is called Profile A, so we are guaranteed the better rooms.  There are quite a few Profile A owners who will get the best rooms before regular owners and RCI or SFX exchangers.  It depends on when you are going also.  In the high season, Profile A owners and regular owners get precedence over exchanges.  SFX exchangers seem to get better rooms than RCI exchangers.


----------



## pittle (Jul 9, 2010)

Another laundry answer.  I noticed that someone did post that at the GM they had washers and dryers on each floor.  That could very well be, but generally, they are on every other floor near the elevators and/or stairs.  At least that is the case in the GM buildings that are more than 3 stories high.


----------



## beach_bumz (Jul 9, 2010)

pittle said:


> You do not get to make room requests at the MP or GM resorts.  "You get what you get and don't have a fit" was what my grandson was taught in pre-school.



I am aware that I can't request a room.  I don't know of any resorts that honor room requests, but as I've been reading Grand Mayan and Mayan Palace reviews on Trip Advisor for the past few months, I've read that many exchangers email prior to their trips with a building request, and it appears that sometimes they get what they requested and sometimes they don't. But it certainly doesn't hurt to ask. 



pittle said:


> SFX exchangers seem to get better rooms than RCI exchangers.



Any thoughts on why that is? We used SFX, so here's hoping for a great room location  If we get a less than desirable room far away from the pools, hey, at least I'm out of the scorching Vegas heat, so it's all good :whoopie:


----------



## pittle (Jul 9, 2010)

August is not "high season" so you may get a unit closer to the pools.  Buildings 1-4 are closer to the pools.  We do not mind the walk and sometimes request units closer to the road.  I am not an exercise freak, but the walk to and from the unit is often the only exercise I get other than walking to the restroom.  Once we plop down around the pool or on the beach, we pretty much stay there most of the day.  We like the units closer to the road as we walk to the road and catch the bus to Playa.  The units nearer the road are the newest ones.  They do have shuttles and our grandson loved riding those.

The resort is really nice and you will enjoy it no matter where your unit is located.  You may need to take some OFF since it is summer.  We were just in Mazatlan and the "no see-ums" were awful.  I had the OFF towelettes in my travel bag and they really helped.  The Mayan Rivieria is basically jungle and there are probably a bunch of bugs in the summer.  The resort will most likely have someone run around with a "fog machine" in the early evening - they do in the winter, so I am sure they do in the summer too.

I do not know why SFX exchangers get a better deal.  RCI exchangers get a different color wristband than owners do.  SFX exchangers seem to get the same color wristband as owners.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 10, 2010)

beach_bumz said:


> I am aware that I can't request a room.  I don't know of any resorts that honor room requests, but as I've been reading Grand Mayan and Mayan Palace reviews on Trip Advisor for the past few months, I've read that many exchangers email prior to their trips with a building request, and it appears that sometimes they get what they requested and sometimes they don't. But it certainly doesn't hurt to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why that is? We used SFX, so here's hoping for a great room location  If we get a less than desirable room far away from the pools, hey, at least I'm out of the scorching Vegas heat, so it's all good :whoopie:



We used SFX  - but I CALLED THE RESORT 3 days prior. NOT the 800 number. I paid to call Mexico and spoke to the front desk. they had my request noted and it was honored! 

Actually buildings 1 - 7 are pretty equal to the pools etc as far as I can tell - it depends where exactly you want to go - but none are close if you don't like to walk (I like to walk so it's fine). But beyond building 7 would be a BIG DRAG. Call them.

Wifi is available - it was 95 bucks for the week. It works reasonably well, but slow to upload photos.


----------



## mikenk (Jul 11, 2010)

Zac495 said:


> Actually buildings 1 - 7 are pretty equal to the pools etc as far as I can tell - it depends where exactly you want to go - but none are close if you don't like to walk (I like to walk so it's fine). But beyond building 7 would be a BIG DRAG. Call them.



While this is a beautiful resort; because of size and height restrictions, it is really spread out and with not the great views as the other resorts. I agree with Ellen that even though I like to walk, the outlying buildings would really be a hike and cut down on the spontaneity that I like.  IMO, Building 1 should be the target.

I also agree with her that it is worthwhile to call the front desk before going; they really do try to help. If when you get there, you don't like where they put you - complain and be insistent; not as easy if not an owner, but still worth it.

For me, it would be worth it to sign up for the presentation if it would get me into Building 1 - but if you do so, go well armed with knowledge of what the true cost is on ebay. I actually find it quite fun to frustrate them for a couple of hours.

Mike


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 18, 2010)

FYI - if you didn't read about it in the lounge, I got very sick. I have had the Mexican revenge for 5 days - I am now on anti-biotics hoping that solves the problem and don't have to go in for tests for parasites. I am NOT blaming this on GM. But that's where we did eat most of the time. Just a warning to be careful - I was not careful (I did ask for filtered or bottled water, but other than that, I acted like I was around the corner from my home). We did eat out at that one odd place the concierge sent us to - I'm suspicious of that place, but it could have been anything anywhere.


----------



## mikenk (Jul 18, 2010)

Whew! Ouch! Ellen - Sorry for that experience. I hope it doesn't sour you on Mexico. 

Luckily, over our many years of traveling to Mexico, mostly at mayan properties but also others, we have never had a hint of sickness with us or thankfully any of our guests. Except for being careful with the water, we have been pretty carefree - including eating from street vendors.

Mike


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 18, 2010)

mikenk said:


> Whew! Ouch! Ellen - Sorry for that experience. I hope it doesn't sour you on Mexico.
> 
> Luckily, over our many years of traveling to Mexico, mostly at mayan properties but also others, we have never had a hint of sickness with us or thankfully any of our guests. Except for being careful with the water, we have been pretty carefree - including eating from street vendors.
> 
> Mike



I really want to see Cabo - and I think we'll do it in a Mayan property even though the resort wasn't my favorite of all resorts in the world - that's okay. It probably will make me very wary of food in Mexico in the future - I will be more careful - but I would never  tire of the lovely people of Mexico.

I'm doing a little better today - here's hoping the medicine works! Thanks, Mike. I guess I was just unlucky.


----------



## mikenk (Jul 18, 2010)

Glad you are feeling better.

I think you will like Cabo and the GM there is quite nice - very small resort; only one building with all rooms having an Ocean view - and a great sandy beach.

While my favorite Mexican location is Puerto Vallarta; Cabo is second; both have much more Mexican culture then Cancun area and both have really great accessible restaurants. my wife and I are in a bit of a nice rut in these locations; we have a late morning buffet breakfast / brunch at the GM; then happy hour about 4ish at the pool with Negra Modelo beer, then a gourmet dinner in the evening in town. We are heading to Cabo next month; want to see what it is like in August.

Mike


----------



## Catira (Jul 18, 2010)

We were there for 2 weeks in June, and luckily none of ever got sick. We ate out almost daily since we had a rental car. Of course, also ate at many of the pool restaurants as well as ordered room service. 

We travel to Mexico quite often and have never gotten a stomach virus. My ironically, have gotten a stomach virus here in the USA. One just nevers knows when something you eat will upset your stomach.

Ellen, hope you feel better soon


----------

